# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište RIJEKA...obnavljanje podataka

## Ivon

Pozdrav forumašicama!!
S obzirom da sam u 37 tj trudnoće imam namjeru roditi u Riječkom rodilištu, pa me interesiraju novija iskustva rodilja. Saznala sam da se porod na stolčiću više ne plaća, zatim saznajem po forumima o planu poroda, što me zbunjuje jer neznam kako sestre i doktori reagiraju na tako nešto, pa me zanima vaše iskustvo...
Kako nemam prebivalište u Rijeci ali sam riječanka  :Smile:  zanima me što s papirima nakon poroda gdje , šta kako???
Ugl zanima me sve, sve čega se sjetite pišite, da nama budućim mamama olakšate skori porod  :Smile: 
Unaprijed puno hvala na pomoći  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ivon

60 pogleda, a nitko ništa nije napisao  :Sad:

----------


## puntica

imaš ispod temu o riječkom rodilištu
premjesti se tamo (aktivno se piše)

----------

